# 【Z】qqTimer bugfix version



## ZwX20 (Mar 13, 2011)

*【03-19 Updated】qqTimer(includes scramble output)bugfix version*

I did some changes to the qqTimer on my own these 2 days...

new features:
1.fix the bug of the list of time 
2.fix the bug of the stat framework
3.option is displayed defaultly
4.avalible for stat output (just like the cct,including scrambles)
5.4x4 and 5x5 scramble are defaultly 'WCA'
6.6x6 and 7x7 scramble are defaultly 'prefix'
7[2011-03-19 fixed].manual enter bug is fixed
8[2011-03-19 fixed].now can display specific times when pressing the times in the stats form

you can view your times and scrambles by pressing "stat output"..after that,they will be automatically copied to the clipboard. 

still there are bugs,i'll be glad if you tell me

thanks for using. LOL

this program is only for cubing,pls dont use for other unregular purposes.thx

whatever,we should thank&respect the original work of the original designer of qqTimer

View attachment qqTimer319.zip


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 13, 2011)

Would you mind explaining if any of these are actually bugfixes, not new features? You're implying that something was broken with qqTimer, but you didn't explain anything very clearly.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 13, 2011)

in relays, 234 and 2345 there's no 2x2 scrambles :S


----------



## ariasamie (Mar 13, 2011)

ZwX20 said:


> this program is only for cubing,pls dont use for other unregular purposes.thx


 
wat?


----------



## ZwX20 (Mar 13, 2011)

*UG..*



Lucas Garron said:


> Would you mind explaining if any of these are actually bugfixes, not new features? You're implying that something was broken with qqTimer, but you didn't explain anything very clearly.


 
ok..in fact, at least on my computer, the time and the statistia little c cannot be displayed until i change any of the settings..it sounds a bit weird but the problem exist. ..maybe it is related to the explorer version. .i uses IE 9


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 13, 2011)

ZwX20 said:


> ok..in fact, at least on my computer, the time and the statistia little c cannot be displayed until i change any of the settings..it sounds a bit weird but the problem exist. ..maybe it is related to the explorer version. *.i uses IE 9*


 
i lol'd


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting changes, I'll take a look.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

The RC is out I think


----------



## clincr (Mar 15, 2011)

When I click on the current avg of 5, 12 and session average, it displays nothing. Same problem as original qq, using IE


----------



## ZwX20 (Mar 15, 2011)

thx for putting forward the problem clincr..i will try to fix it as soon as possible (maybe 2or3 days).FYI,im not good at JScript at all..(~O~)zZ


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 16, 2011)

When I reset averages, the color inverts...


----------



## ZwX20 (Mar 16, 2011)

*well*



AJ Blair said:


> When I reset averages, the color inverts...


 
i `ve just checked the code, maybe your cookie is not working correctly. pls check your explorer`s configuration


----------



## ZwX20 (Mar 19, 2011)

2011.03.19 version is released. pls download from #1‘s attachment


----------



## Meisen (Mar 19, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> When I reset averages, the color inverts...


If I first delete my browsing history, then reset, the background suddenly becomes white. I'm using firefox.


----------

